# When you mess up but still get a tip anyway!



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

I've been loosing faith in google maps lately bc it's been taking me to the wrong destination or has me going in circles . I was about 3 min late picking up a pax, kept missing turns even when SHE directed me. Ok it was only one turn,(but I had to practically slam my brakes to keep from missing a second) and I apologized more than once. She still ended up giving me a $5 tip. Any of you ever get a tip when you know you didn't deserve it but were thankful anyway?


----------



## Kristr90 (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes, it happens you are human. Don't sweat it, most people understand. GPS isn't always perfect!


----------



## Dahkei (Dec 27, 2015)

Didn't deserve it??? Please stop thinking that way. I'm sure your pax didn't have an issue with your timing because there is no issue wit being 3 min behind ETA . Trust me you'll spend a lot more time waiting on slow pax than pax spend waiting on you. Like Kristr90 said, don't sweat it. Just relax


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I've missed my turns countless times but I have my GPS volume on low and most passengers have their faces dug into their phones so they don't even notice.

As long as you give an air of knowing what you're doing, people tend to believe you.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

It's because you gave a damn is probably why she tipped you. When people non chalantly make mistakes and act as if it doesn't matter some people take it as disrespect, don't freak out when a turn is missed but it's ok to remind yourself to focus better.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks guys. I can just be real hard on myself at times.


----------



## DriverC (Nov 24, 2015)

I find UBER navigation is horrible when it comes to apartment complexes.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Firstime said:


> Thanks guys. I can just be real hard on myself at times.


We are our own worst critics.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

DriverC said:


> I find UBER navigation is horrible when it comes to apartment complexes.


It's because google didn't map these areas and the pin will go to the nearest street regardless of it's accessibility to the complex.


----------



## Purplestardust (Sep 11, 2016)

Google maps has been killing me lately, so I understand. 
As far as giving an eff when you make a mistake.... man my pax haven't cared. It hasn't equaled to tips, at all. Like never. LOL


----------

